# Small pink (magenta) line on photo files.



## SmokyMtnHiker (May 11, 2013)

My wife and I took our 9mo old baby girl to one of the may nature park in our area today. We've just started making it a point to take our D3200 with us to get some practice in and capture our daughter. We took about 150 photos today. When we got home I transferred all of the photos from the camera to my external hard drive. Upon reviewing the images on the computer screen I noticed there was a small pink (magenta) line on the right hand edge of every image that runs the length of the image. I have not printed any to see if its on the actual print but is this cause for concern? And how do I keep that from happening? Is it something in the camera menu I can change or is it internal? Or it is my computer? 

Thanks


----------



## sleist (May 11, 2013)

Can you post an image so we can see what you are talking about?  Is this on all images or only some?


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (May 11, 2013)

After looking more closely not all images have this line just some.


----------



## sleist (May 11, 2013)

Well, my first thought would be to change memory card and see if that makes a difference.
What type of card are you using and how old?

If this happens using a new, Nikon approved card, then you may need to contact Nikon and send it in for servicing.

Is the magenta line in the same place all the time?


----------



## 480sparky (May 11, 2013)

Are you 1)Shooting raw and 2) Using RawTherapee?


----------



## amolitor (May 11, 2013)

This seems to be a problem with D3200s. I wasn't able to google up a solution, though. Some theories are that it has to do with continuous shooting, or "something to do with compression".

It these theories are true, it's possible that your CF card isn't fast enough, you could try getting a higher performance card.


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (May 11, 2013)

sleist said:


> What type of card are you using and how old?
> 
> Is the magenta line in the same place all the time?



I believe the brand is Richon or something close to that. I'm assuming its a 3rd party brand. The camera and card were bought Christmas '12 from B & H as a bundle. After I transfer the images over I format the card in camera after every session (day that I shot). The line is on the top if shooting vertical (portrait) and on the right if shooting horizontal (landscape).



480sparky said:


> Are you 1)Shooting raw and 2) Using RawTherapee?



Answers. 1) Yes and 2) Not sure what that is.

The only photo editing software I use is Picasa. I don't shoot for profit just family gatherings and fun. So, I cant justify the price of the different versions of Photoshop software.



amolitor said:


> This seems to be a problem with D3200s. I wasn't able to google up a solution, though. Some theories are that it has to do with continuous shooting, or "something to do with compression".
> 
> It these theories are true, it's possible that your CF card isn't fast enough, you could try getting a higher performance card.



I actually shot both single and continuous today. However, the particular image in question was shot in single mode. The card is a class 10.


----------



## sleist (May 11, 2013)

Go buy a new Sandisk card and see if this happens with the new card.  If it doesn't, chances are it's a bad card.  If it does, contact Nikon servicing.


----------



## KmH (May 11, 2013)

SmokyMtnHiker said:


> The line is on the top if shooting vertical (portrait) and on the right if shooting horizontal (landscape).


If you always shoot in vertical with the shutter release at the top of the camera, then the line is always in the same place on the image sensor in both vertical and horizontal camera orientations.

It sounds like an intermittently bad image sensor.


----------



## 480sparky (May 12, 2013)

It's a function of the way Picasa is demosaicing the raw data. I'll bet if you shoot JPEGs it will disappear. If so, you may try updating Picasa..... It may not be current enough for your camera's proprietary raw file data.

Edit to add:  To test this, set your camera for raw+JPEG and take a shot.  Download both the JPEG and the raw file into Picasa.  Then look at the image size in pixels and compare it to the specs.  If you camera was set to 3000x2000 pixels, both images should be that size.  If the raw image is larger (say, 3120 x 2000), then it's Picasa actually adding that extra strip of 120 pixels.  If the images are both the same size, that doesn't mean Picasa isn't the cause.... this is just one way to verify that it is.


----------



## SmokyMtnHiker (May 12, 2013)

I forgot I had Photoshop Elements 8 on my computer. I downloaded the NEF to DNG converter from Adobe. I'm in the middle of converting my files over. The first file I converted was the one I posted on this thread earlier. The magenta line is gone! Thanks for all the ideas.


----------

